# Pressfield - Gates of Fire



## Spiritdragon (Jun 26, 2006)

Has anyone enjoyes the GATES OF FIRE tale by Steven Pressfield?? or is it stephen?

Greeks take on the persians in a vastly outnumbered battle...what a brilliant  true tale of heroic battle!!!


----------



## sielah (Jul 20, 2006)

I read "Gates of Fire" a few years ago, and had to stay up through the night to finish. And I also blubbed my eyes out through the last few chapters.

It's an excellent book, but the author's later works are unfortunately nowhere near as good. It took me three attempts to read "Tides of War", and I only did it because I was studying Athenian history at university at the time. The third book is called "Last of the Amazons", and is better than "Tides of War" but not as good as "Gates of Fire".


----------



## carrie221 (Aug 23, 2006)

I read that book a few years ago and I really enjoyed it. I was taking an ancient history class that somehow ended up being mostly on the middle ages (professor had her phd in medieval studies).


----------



## Spartan27 (Nov 7, 2006)

One of my favorites....


----------

